# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Bee club

## hypostatic

Hi all, ive only been reading about bees for the last month and im looking forward to starting some hives next year.

As there isnt many people in my area of Whitburn, Scotland i have decided to start up a small beekeeping club to try to get people involved from my community.

I have received a piece of land with a large building on it to use, so im going to register the club as a charity to help pay for the lease which is a pretty good price.

So, im looking for people to get involved within the club (only 3 of us at present) as we just started yesterday.

So if you want to help or want a place to put some hives and/or store equipment i am completly open to it.

Contact me. Dave  01501-744817  or 07547760227
 email: Honeypotzbeekeeping@live.co.uk

Dave, you don't need to create multiple, duplicate posts. I'm going to close this one as the other *here* now has replies.

Regards

Nellie

----------

